# Modifier 59



## rcclary (Jan 6, 2009)

If I am billing a 45385 and a 45380 would I use the 59 or 51 modifier?


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 6, 2009)

In this scenario, if the lesion being "biopsied" is a different lesion than the one being removed, you would use modifer "59".
If not, then only 45385 can be coded.


----------



## drpremraja (Jan 6, 2009)

You can report both these codes using 59 modifier. The appropriate coding reports the highed valued of the procedure first, unmodified, and add -59 modifier to the second service to indicate that it is separately reportable.

*Prem CPC*


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 7, 2009)

*Two lesions or one?*

I agree with Karen.  If it's two different lesions (1 biopsied, 1 removed) you'd use the 59 modifier.  If it's one lesion (biopsy done first, then removal) you code only the removal. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## drpremraja (Jan 7, 2009)

*Just a detailed explanation*

Codes 45380 and 45384 represent different techniques for taking biopsies of lesions and removing tumors or polyps. These procedures requires the use of different devices.When code 45380 is performed to biopsy a lesion in colon, the identified lesion is removed and/or sampled and then submitted for pathological evaluation.When code 45384 (or 45385) are required to remove separate lesion from colon, the physician performs additional work to accomplish the second procedure. In such instances, the physician must remove one device and advance a different device through the colonoscope to accomplish the second procedure. In these instances it is appropriate to report both codes 45380 and 45384 using 59 modifier.

Hope this helps..


----------



## efuhrmann (Jan 10, 2009)

what about coding lesion removal(45385) with control bleeding(45382)?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 10, 2009)

I am in total agreement with FTessaBartels and magnolia1.  Also, you cannot code to control the bleeding caused by the polypectomy.  IF the area of bleeding is separate from where the polyp was excised, that would be different.
Lisa


----------



## jvalntine (Jan 10, 2009)

*EGD & colonoscopy - modifier 59*

What about coding EGD and colonoscopies -- should 59 or 51 be used.


----------



## drpremraja (Jan 12, 2009)

If CCI asks to bill with modifier i would use 59. Any other suggestions??


----------



## drpremraja (Jan 12, 2009)

rcclary said:


> If I am billing a 45385 and a 45380 would I use the 59 or 51 modifier?



You can read an article from American Gastroenterolgical Association (AGA) regarding coding for various colonoscopy procedures. I have posted my suggestions from this and i am sure this helps you too..

http://www.gastro.org/user-assets/D...Management/Colonoscopy_Bundling_Statement.pdf


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm trying to figure put why you would possibly need a modifier 59 in regards to coding an EGD and Colonoscopy during same visit.

If coding for physician, you could use "51".


----------

